# ryan_lalande R2O Aquariums



## sig

ryan_lalande is offline AP Sponsor
R2O Aquariums

R2O Aquariums GRAND OPENING at NEW Location

Hello aquariumpros members (remind him that he forgot about us)

This Saturday at 11 a.m I am opening my new retail store. My last store in the Dunwynn center didn't go as planned, but in the end it was for the better as the new location is much more suited for my vision of what I want a retail store to look like and this new store can accommodate a lot more of the livestock and drygoods I want to carry. I am now located at 1370 dundas street east unit 11. (South West Corner of Dixie and Dundas)

My new permanent retail location is double the size of the last one and is my nicest store yet. The new store focus will be full line saltwater and exotic freshwater and plants.

This week I have 3 massive shipments arriving, 50 boxes total. 500 corals no exaggeration and 200 different fish from Indonesia coming in as well 600 fish inverts and ricordea mushrooms from different areas. For freshwater aquarists I will have 400 aquariums plants consisting of 30 different species on special for the opening.

This Saturday and Sunday every single item in the store will be on sale with incredible saving up to 75 percent on some items!!!!

Friday I will post a list of the items that arrived and my super specials for the weekend. I promise I will have prices that will blow your mind.

In 2 weeks once my systems are a little more matured and I have full stock of exotic freshwater I will be having a grand opening party. There will be a BBQ, pulled pork sandwiches, and of course fresh shipments of livestock at amazing prices.

Even if your tank is full come on out this Saturday and say hi. This should be a fantastic weekend. For 10 years now I have been involved in this industry and I can't wait to see all the familiar faces that I haven't been able to see for almost a year now. It has been terrible not having my store for such a long amount of time, but my new store is here to stay and serve everyone in the aquarium community. I have a very busy few days ahead of me but I am going to do my best to answer all questions messages and emails.

Thank you all for your support over the last decade.
Ryan Lalande
Rivers 2 Oceans Aquariums
1370 dundas street east
unit 11
905 808 4658

ryan_lalande's Contact Info:

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

If you are already on dundas, Ryan's shop will be worth a stop. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonie

Feel happy for Ryan, finally he found a location for his store after being screwed up by RR from his previous location


----------



## Shoryureppa

RR? what happened before?


----------



## J_T

Shoryureppa said:


> RR? what happened before?


Drama, contracts with conditions, blah blah. History. New start. Yeah!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klila

Any store that is an alternative to RR is great! I won't give RR any of my business. Yea Ryan!


----------



## BIGSHOW

loonie said:


> Feel happy for Ryan, finally he found a location for his store after being screwed up by RR from his previous location


Don't blame RR, blame the landlord. You obviously have no idea what happened so I would refrain from commenting on it.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Congrats to Ryan. Loved "Where's the Reef"

...Looking forward to visiting the new store.


----------



## Kooka

I visited the previous store in the Dunwynn Centre, hope this one is even better. Dundas West is slowly but surely becoming the "Vegas Strip" of aquarium stores.


----------



## Chromey

Hydrologist said:


> Don't blame RR, blame the landlord. You obviously have no idea what happened so I would refrain from commenting on it.


WOW With Undies this tight something might fall off.... RELAX.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Chromey said:


> WOW With Undies this tight something might fall off.... RELAX.


All relaxed, thanks for you concern Chromey 

...There is no need for store bashing in a thread started to promote another store.


----------



## Chromey

I agree.

Some people Like this store or That Store, Some people Dont.

I hate BAs, But alot of you guys still shop their...WHY wont you listen to me WHY.....Oh Yea Freedom of Thought and opinions.

I have never Met Ryan Or shopped at RR, So i just added my 2C because i can


----------



## Taipan

My two cents for what it's worth.....

Great to see Ryan again. Nice selection of healthy LPS for today's opening. You can see and feel the potential of this store (similar to recent/old store). Nice vibe. Nice to see and chat with fellow reefers and GTA mambers. Great pricing - even by my standards lol. Great store for newbies - Marine AND Freshwater (Ryan will make the time to explain things to you - not intimidating at all). Seasoned aquarists will enjoy the pricing and conversation. Currently no dry goods....but I'm sure it's coming. I was the second person to arrive at the store this morning - some pregnant broad was in front of me  .

Positive comments about my experiences at LFS are generally shouted from rooftops. Negative experiences are generally silent and and can be inferred (if you follow some of my posts). I'll take issues up privately with the LFS.


----------



## jkoot

All I can say is ...... something I cant say about pricing today. UNREAL.

Snails (trochus and nassarius) are on for 0.50 today...... 50 pennies that's it! (...I never make it out to the $1 specials often so I'm usually paying $3-4 depending on which area of Halton I'm in......tickled pick about the 50 cent deal)

Good looking store with lots of potential and it looks like it has a way to go until its where Ryan will be happy (still in construction mode a bit).

Picked up an unreal green torch today.....I would say kryptonite/nuclear coloration for $37.50 (over 5 heads at a quick glance while writing this)....XL clams for $40, nice selection of LPS torches, SPS for $30 and green and red monti colonies (multiple growth plates) for $37.50.

If you are planning on heading down go soon, I happened to convince/trick my wife to be in that area 15min after opening and stuff was moving pretty fast.

Taipan, you must have been there! (I was the poor sap keeping two youngsters at bay....)


>jason


----------



## klila

Store has potential, Ryan has quite a bit of work ahead him...there were some nice pieces, just wish there was proper lighting, its hard to tell what they would look like under proper lights. However some of the favias were gorgeous even with plain lights. Picked up two nice pieces and some snails. Always good to have another store in my backyard.


----------



## Cypher

Sounds like it was crazy there today. The timing just didn't work out and I wasn't able to go . I guess all the nice pieces are gone by now like at NAFB. 

Does anyone know his ours of operation? I tried calling but no answer. Also did anyone see any black foot trochus snails there? Thanks.


----------



## Taipan

That was probably me. I was the guy pretending I actually knew what I was talking about yakking it up with Ryan a few other reefers  . As for "poor sap"....not at all. You were the person teaching your kids the virtues of patience and responsibilty for looking after their pets  .

You should have introduced yourself. I don't bite (unless there's booze involved). I'm sure we'll cross paths again. Enjoy your new additions. The euphyllias and brains looked nice. Cheers.



jkoot said:


> Taipan, you must have been there! (I was the poor sap keeping two youngsters at bay....
> >jason


----------



## Taipan

Before I left the store this afternoon; Ryan had mentioned that he was going to post his hours of operation later today. As for phonecalls and e-mails - his phone was blowing up with ringtones and messages while he was packing/unpacking, and addressing clients. It'll get better in time.



Cypher said:


> Does anyone know his hours of operation? I tried calling but no answer. Also did anyone see any black foot trochus snails there? Thanks.


----------



## damsel_den

The prices were awesome! And the store has a lot of potential! I was the young pregnant girl who was there right at opening(ok, maybe a lot before opening.. But I had to sneak out before hubby woke up and realized I was out spending money)


----------



## Cypher

Taipan said:


> Before I left the store this afternoon; Ryan had mentioned that he was going to post his hours of operation later today. As for phonecalls and e-mails - his phone was blowing up with ringtones and messages while he was packing/unpacking, and addressing clients. It'll get better in time.


It sounds like a 1 man operation. No employees yet?


----------



## Taipan

He had help today and contractors were still working around the store. Long-term I can't say. I'm sure he'll have an extra hand or two around. Growing pains...there was a lot of traffic when the store opened.


----------



## klila

There were two helpers...plus Ryan!


----------



## jkoot

Taipan,

Didn't know who you were (looked like) otherwise I would have! I was gonna walk up to the crowd and ask any GTA Aquaria/ AP ppl here!> lol.

I know I know bout the kids, though there patience was wearing thin, just to busy for them which is understandable. My daughter (turning 3 in Jan) was peeved that there wasn't any turtles.....lmao

PS, when that blue carpet splits again....if ever....I get dibs 


I thought the contractors were family/help were family?

I asked the one guy for a piece out of the tank, but apologized saying he couldn't help as he was on "snail duty"...

>jason


----------



## rickcasa

Coincidentally I was in the area and walked in with my daughter in tow. Picked up a neon green torch that has 7 heads and man the colour is intense...Ryan tossed in a couple of free snails for good measure.
I think everyone will find something here to take home with them. Plant lovers will go nuts...it looked like the produce section at Metro.


----------



## jackmccann

*Great experience*

Picked up some blastos, Acans, Acro, and a few other odds and ends! AMAZING STORE! EVEN BETTER PRICES!!!! this will be the store to beat along dundas that is for sure!!!

I know ryan had a lot of friends and family helping him out yesterday if that is who previous posters were Talking about! i believe all the work was done by him and friends/fam pretty much!

This store has tons of potential once he is in full swing, I know he is bringing in drygoods within the next few weeks as well which will be great!

Can't wait for the GRAND OPENING to happen! Im sure he will have a ton of stuff up his sleeves for that event!

Don't drive past this store without checking it out!!! def not one to pass up on!


----------



## altcharacter

Went in today and was kinda bummed about the selection of coral and was wondering what the hype was about. Now I know that all you bums took all the good stuff, I can go back when there's another shipment.

Seems like it's going to be a good store.


----------



## jackmccann

yeahhh, i was there the bulk of the day on saturday and ryan sold a lot of his stock

here are a couple of bad pictures of a couple of things i picked up! Still more i dont have pictures of though! i grabbed about 7 pieces










































These were taken shortly after i put em in but they are very full now! looking all puffy and nice!


----------



## jkoot

I went back today for that plate! LOL

Anyways, grabbed a brain, red monti cap and another coral I can't remember the name of.

All the "super nice" stuff was cleaned out.


>jason


----------



## jackmccann

yeah jason, i couldn't pass up on the plate! its an amazing piece! my buddy grabbed the other one aha! good for you! those will be some nice additions to your tank i am sure!!!


----------



## BIGSHOW

Nice photos everyone. Keep them coming


----------



## Taipan

Since you've asked...lol. I posted pics on another site....but here you go. A small golf ball sized meaty fluorescent Red Goniopora with neon yellow centers. That was my souvenir (along with some Trochus Snails) from R2O's opening. Pictures taken with a mobile phone camera. Cheers.


----------



## jkoot

Here are a few pictures of the goodies I grabbed

Nuclear Green Torch, Green/Purple Traych Brain, Red Monti, and pink/teal ?? (forget the name). 

Also threw in an FTS I just took (reefbrite Actinic XHO w 2 bulbs running [D&D Aqua pink and sfiligoi deep blue)


----------

